# SD-2 below passenger seat?



## rodrigobiz (Oct 22, 2014)

I want to put a sub below the passenger seat of a civic 2012 lxl. Its very small size avaliable so I think in a closed box with an 8 sub maybe for sound quality.

I AM thinking about a sundown sd-2. The box has 0.25 cubic feet. It could fit.

Questions
Do you think that setup could work? 
The proximity to the sub back to box could be a problem?
It will play as good as a ported box? Just havê seen review with two subs in ported boxes.
My amp right now have 330 RMS 4ohms, it will make this sub pump? Remember it will be right to my side.

Thanks


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Wrong forum.


----------

